# Chrisman maltese Instructions



## newpuppy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, I just adopted a 12 week old puppy and I'm a first time dog owner. My breeder did not give me much advice or instructions on how to care for my dog. Many of you in the forums who purchased their dogs from Chrisman said that Chris gave you instructions on the proper feeding schedule, crating, etc. Would anyone mind letting me know what those instructions are? I want to give my puppy structure with food, naps, crating, and playing at scheduled times.


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

Maltese housebreaking schedule

This is where I found it. Excellent site.......wish I knew about them when I was searching. Good luck with your new baby...I am a first time dog owner as well..my little one is almost 19 weeks now.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

newpuppy said:


> Hello, I just adopted a 12 week old puppy and I'm a first time dog owner. My breeder did not give me much advice or instructions on how to care for my dog. Many of you in the forums who purchased their dogs from Chrisman said that Chris gave you instructions on the proper feeding schedule, crating, etc. Would anyone mind letting me know what those instructions are? I want to give my puppy structure with food, naps, crating, and playing at scheduled times.



Yes Chris gave me instructions....but the link above is accurate--follow that advice!! What is your baby's name? Can you post a pic?? CONGRATULATIONS!! Puppy hood is sooo much work but I miss it now (never thought I would feel that way!!) Enjoy!!!!

Welcome to SM!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


**high five from fellow Chrisman mama**


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to SM!!!! That link is perfect and I can't wait to see pictures of your new little one!!!


PS. your high five was super cute :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!! You didn't get the pup they called Mondo, did you? I was so in love with his picture that I was hinting to my DH and DS that I was going to snap him up. Can't wait to see your baby. I'm pretty sure that Chris gave me a printed sheet but I'm sure the website has it all as well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby!!!!!!! CAN"T WAIT to see pics and hear all about your pup! The link posted is a great one to follow and the one I used when I got my Benny from Chrisman. Also, don't be scared to call Chris and Manny if you have questions, and of course we are all here to help you with questions. 

Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is a great guide to follow ... ooo wow those puppies r soo cute , maybe next year i take the plunge n get a girl fluff !!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Um, is this for real? These instructions? Are they trying to program a robot, or raise a real puppy? Ugh. No thanks.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Can you just call them and ask them to send or fax the instructions? My breeder sent pages and pages of wonderful instructions. 
Congratulations on your new baby!!!!:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to SM and congrats on your new puppy! This must be such a wonderfully exciting time for you and your family! Did you say you got your puppy from Chrisman Maltese and weren't provided the instructions that the other Chrisman owners on here were? Just curious because I read your post to mean that the breeder you got your dog from didn't give you any instructions and so you wanted the info given by Chrisman to their puppy owners. Either way...hope you find this info helpful in caring for your new little guy. Can't wait to see pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I just visited with Christopher and he did not sell this lady her puppy. He does back his puppies and provides info for them to help in the transition, training, and numerous other questions the new puppy buyer may have, as any breeder should. Hope this helps.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I obviously as others misread the OP. I guess that's why so many of us were surprised that she didn't receive the info that we did directly from Chris.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I read it to mean that she obtain a puppy from elsewhere but had read about Chris and Manny's "puppy sheet" - now I am really confused?!??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I read it to mean that she obtain a puppy from elsewhere but had read about Chris and Manny's "puppy sheet" - now I am really confused?!??


That's exactly how I read it.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I read it to mean that she obtain a puppy from elsewhere but had read about Chris and Manny's "puppy sheet" - now I am really confused?!??


That's how I read it too.... :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And me...or was my second post unclear?:blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahh I read it incorrectly too. I thought that was odd if the pup were from Chris and Manny and didn't come w/detailed instuctions. Hope your pup is starting to transition and getting into a routine.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol i read it wrong too ..


----------



## newpuppy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Thank you for the info and sorry about the confusion. I did not get my puppy from Chrisman. The breeder I used did not give me instructions. I was looking through this forum looking for guidance and found several people mentioning instructions that they received from Chrisman, so I thought I would ask you guys for it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy!! Can't wait to see pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok sorry, I read it wrong too! Apologies! Still, congrats OP!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I didn't get instructrions with my puppy but I had good common sense and the knowledge of being a puppy owner before. Make sure he eats and drinks, provide clean area that is either in a crate or pen. Give him lots of love...that's the basics, LOL. Oh and give him a blanket that you have used, so he gets your scent. I love puppies..can't wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## newpuppy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the schedule, MyLuna! 

Chrisman's schedule includes several long periods of being inside the crate during the day. What is the purpose of this? Is it only to teach the puppies to hold their bladder?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Who is Chrisman? 


Ha ha April Fools!!

My babies Darla and Fallon are Chrisman littermate sisters.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most people can't look at their pups 24/7 and have things to get done during the day. Pups are best served to be safely confined during those time. Pups also need some good, solid nap time during the day. And yes, it also helps them learn to hold it.


----------

